# Video: Basic Blues Riffs



## Krule Music Group (Jun 12, 2009)

Great little video and tips on basic blues riffs. 
The blog also has a post to the 5 must know blues scales

Blues Guitar Lesson Video: Basic Blues Riffs | Musicians Resources

Have Fun!


----------

